# Burton X8 vs LibTech



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

just picked up a burton X8 the other day and was wonderin what are some thoughts on it. what i heard is its only for light riders and im about 2 bills. is this thing just gunna washout on me and im gunna be on my face all day? also i read that just cruzing down the mtn at higher speeds its a little shaky. im thinkin of bringing it back for a jamie lynn libtech. Ur thoughts


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I just got the X8 last week. I was also hesitating about getting it, but friend who got it last year was really happy with it. I tried it it out on a local hill, its a really shitty slope so its hard to test boards on it, but it felt kinda nice, its really poppy. i will trying it out in a couple of weeks in the Alps so i'll have a solid opinion after that. Anyway my friends who ride the X8 say its one of the best boards they've owned. But you have to keep in mind that its a park board. Its rather soft, its a twin tip. My opinion is that you could use it as an all mountain board but it won't be the best choice. its weak side would be deep powder. buts its still the best park/freestyle board Burton has. If you do a lot of park and/or slopestyle X8 is your best choice, if you want a more all mountain board i would suggest getting something like the Custom or Custom X. 
Sorry can't comment much on the Libtech. Never ridden it. But i do know they also make really good boards and they have a lot of good riders who ride for them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you can, exchange it for the Jamie Lynn. Solid board, stable and a great value. Better looking too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

ha i just did exchange it the other day thanks guy best decision of my life


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I love lib boards and am currently riding an x8. It is a super flexy board and the ICS system offers great torsional flex and phenomenol feel. The WFO base is rediculously fast and I found it really nice to ride. I also like the ability to adjust the stance however you like and even adjust it quickly on the mountain, while strapped in (switch for pow days etc.).

That being said, I am also a huge lib fan. My skate bannana was probably the sickest ride I have owned. I ended up ditching it due to cash and the fact that the x8 allowed for more stance options. I am however planning on snagging another bannana up soon.

In short, they both offer something different and are both extremely nice rides. Try them out for yourself and decide. The lib boards are a bit on the stiffer side, but offer some great features like the bannana rocker and magnetraction. The x8 is super butter and has great torsional flex and feel.


----------

